# DLDI Tool ver 1.23 & patcher 0.32



## zatelli (Feb 13, 2007)

*DLDI Tool ver 1.23 & patcher 0.32*

Latest update









Commmand line DLDI Tool and GUI version of said DLDI patcher have been updated to ver 1.23 & version 0.32 by Chishm & bob fossil repectively.



*Changelog:*

 Updated to latest source 1.23 from DevKitPro CVS.
 Fixed dialog sizing error (Maxim).
 Added icon (Maxim).
 Added file filters to .nds browse dialog (Maxim).
 nds browse dialog supports multiple selections (Maxim/bob_fossil)
 Fixes to the output window with moved caret/text selections (Maxim).
 Make sure you pick up the dldi patch depending on the device you own, from here.





DLDI Win32 GUI ver 0.32




DLDI Win32 command line tool ver 1.23


----------

